

Understanding Direct Traffic as Traffic from Shared Links - kortina
http://labs.kortina.net/2009/07/11/understanding-direct-traffic-as-traffic-from-shared-links/

======
kortina
I posted here because I thought you guys might have some tips for further
refining the estimate and some ideas for other sharing sites to include
besides webmail sites and facebook and twitter. Also, I make the claim that
most apps that send direct traffic are "sharing" apps - email, twitter and
facebook clients, RSS readers. Can you think of any apps that might lead to
large amounts of direct traffic that aren't necessarily "sharing" apps?

------
jganetsk
Why doesn't Fred Wilson log into his bit.ly account and look up the click
stats?

